

How I made $500/month from blog micro-transactions - wildbunny
http://www.wildbunny.co.uk/blog/2012/01/19/blog-micro-transactions-a-follow-up/

======
MetallicCloud
I really enjoy your blog, in particular the posts on collision detection and
physics engines. In fact looking for collision detection tips was what brought
me to your site in the first place.

Personally, I would like to see posts on things that you need in non-trivial
games such as scene-graphs, path finding or R-trees.

I may not be the audience you are aiming for, but I find you can explain
things quite well, and when people are looking for ways to implement these
things, they may be willing to pay for working code that's thoroughly
explained.

------
mrushton14
In regards to the Google keyword search when I do an "Exact Match" I see 2,900
monthly global searches for "how to make games". You may not be ranking as
highly for the more broad matches. Could this explain it?

~~~
wildbunny
It could do - I was never clear on what exactly the right option was to use in
that tool in order to gauge good keywords... whether it was broad, phrase, or
exact.

------
wildbunny
I'd love to hear what HN thinks I can do to become more profitable! :)

